# Lip Fibroma on Angelfish



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I found out my angelfish had a lip fibroma about 2 months ago. It is common in females and is a virus that will keep growing in its mouth until it cannot eat. There is a way to remove it, but while doing the research I found that some of the fish "bled alot and died". Most of the responses were that it should not have bled, and by the time I was able to remove it, I understood what was happening.
At the beginning when it was small, it did not have any(visible) blood vessels in the area. After it grew larger, it involved the blood vessel as well. So after sedating the fish (using clove oil), I removed only a portion of it, and as I expected, it did begin to bleed. I took a hot "poker" (small enough for her mouth) and cauterized it. 
I put her back in her "pen" and after waking up, she went and hid for the rest of the day. She was eating the next morning. It has now been 2 weeks, she is doing great, and I will be removing the other portion soon.
I chose to do the removal in 2 parts because of it's size. I didn't want to shock the fish so badly that it would die. 
So if your fish ends up with big lips, it's not the end of the world.


----------

